# My new oil painting on social media & others



## seangeorge

VIEW AUCTION FOR THIS PAINTING HERE :

http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-OIL-PAINTING-ON-SOCIAL-MEDIA-OIL-ON-CANVAS-ONE-OF-A-KIND-Sean-George-/181080492380?pt=Art_Paintings&hash=item2a293d095c


----------



## George924

One World...I was thinking it was 24X48, but seen 15X30 same ratio...one of my favorites to paint on. I can see this hanging in a business that focuses on the green movement. Interesting color scheme split complimentary is what I can make out, with an offset composition. I think $99 is a bit low but reasonable.


----------



## seangeorge

Thanks!!! I like "one world" too! yes i think you are totally right about the price...but it's so hard to get people to buy on ebay. there are several successful artist on ebay who seem to sell everything they post...i guess i'm not there yet, but would love some advice on that. furthermore, it seems that the lower i price my work, the lower the interest it gets which doesn't seem to make sense...any thoughts on the pricing aspect? selling online is hard but when i do sell pieces it is really gratifying, do u have experience selling online? i read one of your posts responding to a user about marketing and i found it to be really helpful, but didn't focus much on the internet...maybe i have to rethink the way i market but i would love to get more internet sales


----------

